# How about a Specktra fragrance swap thread?



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 23, 2010)

I got an idea, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate to put it here. But please let me know if I'm off.

I thought we all have loads of perfume at home, that we have bought only to use it just a couple of times to find out we didn't like it, or we have lots half full bottles of perfume, that we got tired of. At least I have!

Since perfume is basically alcohol, it's pretty much steril and can last forever. So even a half full og third full bottle which really can't be sold could benefit others.

I am pretty sure we all have these bottles standing around never using them.

So how about listing them all in one thread and start swapping with each other?


----------



## Junkie (Jan 23, 2010)

Some countries' postal services don't allow or have very strict restrictions regarding mailing perfume. It probably varies quite a bit, but in Canada its deemed Hazardous Materials/Dangerous Goods and have to be shipped accordingly (if they're even allowed) - because it can/is made of a flammable substance.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Some US online shops also don't ship perfumes to Europe because of the alcohol - so you should have to check international shipping rules I guess.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would LOVE this!!!!

Fragrances are being swapped on MUA & Vogue almost every day ~ they are swapped in their hundreds so I'd personally LOVE to see a fragrance swap thread here. Details of individual posting issues should be sorted out between the swapping parties though since different places have different regs, but theres no reason that they cant be posted here for swapping that I could see.


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

A thread like this would have to be part of the Clearance Bin - you could PM the admins (Janice and Holstrom4) and see if they would be open to it.


----------

